# I wasn't sure where to put this: Looking for a Person



## Kid Warbird (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello everyone. My name is Chris Carrier and I'm on a mission to find a man named Jeffrey Michael.

I have heard his P-51 is based in Lexington, NC, not too far from me.

I would like to meet and speak with him, and possibly have him as my mentor. If anyone knows how to get in contact with him, please post here or contact me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 23, 2009)

2780 Jetport Rd # A
Kinston, NC 28504 

Lexington North Carolina P-51 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


also:

scroll down this page.. this guy looks like he will have exact info

TOMMY THOMPSON SOARS


----------

